

Why is &#60; faster than &#60;=? - v33ra
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12135518/why-is-faster-than

======
zerostar07
What was that law that said that all titles that ended with a question mark
can be answered "No"?

~~~
cnu
Betteridge's Law of Headlines -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

------
rootedbox
It may or may not be.. Its dependent on CPU, and Compiler.

------
ta12121
The top voted answer explains that the premise of the question and therefore
the title of the submission is wrong.

~~~
acqq
So you missed the answer from ridiculous_fish there: on Power PC CPU's doing
floating point comparisons _the speeds are actually different._ That's a
perfect counterexample for your claim that "the premise is wrong."

Detailed explanation about reasons was given by Lukas.

~~~
ta12121
The Detailed Explanation given by Lucas concludes:

    
    
        So, on some machines, using a "less than" comparison
        might save one machine instruction. This was relevant in
        the era of sub-megahertz processor speed and 1:1 
        cpu-to-memory speed ratios, but is almost totally
        irrelevant today.

------
mrjbq7
Why is this a frontpage HN post?

~~~
ta12121
I wish I knew, but I got downvoted for a constructive attempt at pointing it
out.

